# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡¡¡CONCURSO!!!... LLÉVATE EL LIBRO "AGRICULTURA DE CONSERVACIÓN. UNA PRÁCTICA INNOVADORA CON BENEFICIOS ECONÓMICOS Y MEDIOAMBIENTALES"

## Bruno Cillóniz

*¡¡¡LLÉVATE EL LIBRO GRATIS!!!... * 
Solo responde este tema indicando *¿qué es para ti "Agricultura de Conservación"?* La respuesta ganadora será elegida por el autor del libro, *Ing. Agrónomo PhD José Ramiro Benites p  Fecha de cierre de respuestas:* 01 de junio, 2015** *
¡Suerte a todos los participantes!*  :Wave:    concurso-agroforum-libro-agricultura.jpgTemas similares: Presentación del libro: "Agricultura de Conservación, una práctica innovadora con Beneficios Económicos y Medioambientales" Artículo: Lluvia sólida: la innovadora forma de riego para la agricultura Artículo: En próximas semanas Minam tendrá cifras sobre costos y beneficios económicos por uso de transgénicos Artículo: Majes-Siguas II generaría más de US$ 500 millones anuales de beneficios económicos para sur del país Minag aprobó reglamento para promover uso racional de suelos y optimizar beneficios económicos

----------


## williampasco

Producir alimentos o materiales para la industria sin contaminar el medio ambiente.

----------


## ipacheco

Es aquella practica agrícola donde se de énfasis a las buenas practicas de los recursos ambientales sin generar su degradación o contaminación en beneficio de la siembra, cosecha y consumidor final.

----------


## asalvador

Es trabajar la tierra para obtener productos de calidad sin dañas el suelo, agua y aire.

----------


## trojas

Es trabajar de manera armoniosa con la naturaleza, y mejor aun, imitando sus procesos para asegurar buenas cosechas y la mejora continua de la fertilidad del suelo.

----------


## Rossy

Agricultura de conservación es tener una visión sostenible del uso de los recursos naturales y, por otro lado, alinear las iniciativas de negocios agrícolas a cuidar de dichos recursos obteniendo un nivel de rentabilidad aceptable para tener presencia competitiva en el mercado. Esta visión permite realizar una mezcla importante entre agricultura y medio ambiente y así romper con los paradigmas de la actividad industrial tradicional que degrada la naturaleza, por el contrario, se enfoca en lograr resultados positivos sin provocar impactos en el medio ambiente. Asimismo, cabe resaltar que en la actualidad, esta "Agricultura de consevación" va alineada con las megatendencias de consumo consciente, en la cual la demanda de los clientes valora más este tipo de agricultura y al final ello conllevará a resultados positivos globales. Así que sigamos difundiendo este tipo de agricultura. Gracias. :High5:

----------


## rromagro@gmail.com

La agricultura de conservación está referida a una serie de técnicas que tienen como objetivo  conservar, mejorar y hacer un uso más eficiente de los recursos naturales mediante un manejo integrado, responsable e inteligente del suelo, agua y agentes biológicos e insumos externos. Este tipo de agricultura es beneficiosa para la agricultura, el medio ambiente y el agricultor, buscando una agricultura sostenible y rentable.

----------


## diego bolo

La agricultura de conservación es evitar voltear el suelo, es decir, evitar labrar el suelo y preferir hacer siembra directa con maquinarias que cortan la cobertura vegetal y colocan la semilla sobre el suelo. También sugiere el uso de cobertura permanente para evitar la erosión del suelo (por el agua de escorrentía) y mantener en actividad a los microorganismos del suelo y principalmente evitar la perdida excesiva da agua por efecto de la evaporación.

----------


## kscastaneda

Se puede definir como un conjunto de técnicas para hacer un uso racional de los recursos naturales, mediante prácticas de producción que minimicen los impactos ambientales en beneficio tanto del recurso natural, el hombre y los productos obtenidos (productos limpios) que garantizen una buena retribución económica.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, el día de ayer se cerraron las respuestas para ingresar al concurso. En breve estaremos dando a conocer al ganador, según la apreciación del autor del libro, el Ing. José Benites  :Jum: p. ¡Muchas gracias a todo por participar!  :Clap2:

----------


## José Benites

​Estimado Bruno, 
Todas las respuestas son excelentes pero la mejor respuesta es de Diego Bolo. Él ha mencionado los tres principios de la AC: "La agricultura de conservación es (a) evitar voltear el suelo, es decir, no labrar el suelo y efectuar siembra directa con equipos que cortan la cobertura vegetal y colocan la semilla y los fertilizantes en el suelo a una profundidad adecuada, (b) mantener una cobertura permanente del suelo para evitar la pérdida excesiva de agua por efecto de la evaporación y por escorrentía y así evitar la erosión del suelo y también para alimentar a los macro y microorganismos del suelo. Le faltó mencionar usar rotaciones de cultivo para diversificar la producción y controlar las plagas y enfermedades". 
La segunda mejor respuesta es de rromagro@gmail.com "La agricultura de conservación está referida a una serie de técnicas que tienen como objetivo conservar, mejorar y hacer un uso más eficiente de los recursos naturales mediante un manejo integrado, responsable e inteligente del suelo, agua y agentes biológicos e insumos externos. Este tipo de agricultura es beneficiosa para la agricultura, el medio ambiente y el agricultor, buscando una agricultura sostenible y rentable" 
Si unimos las dos respuestas tendremos la siguiente definición: La agricultura de conservación está referida a la aplicación de tres principios (1) evitar voltear el suelo, es decir, no labrar el suelo y efectuar siembra directa con equipos que cortan la cobertura vegetal y colocan la semilla y los fertilizantes en el suelo a una profundidad adecuada, (2) mantener una cobertura permanente del suelo para evitar la pérdida excesiva de agua por efecto de la evaporación y por escorrentía y así evitar la erosión del suelo y también para alimentar a los macro y microorganismos del suelo, (3) usar rotaciones de cultivo para diversificar la producción y controlar las plagas y enfermedades. Los objetivos de la AC son: conservar, mejorar y hacer un uso más eficiente de los recursos naturales mediante un manejo integrado, responsable e inteligente del suelo, agua y agentes biológicos e insumos externos. Este tipo de agricultura es beneficiosa para la agricultura, el medio ambiente y el agricultor, buscando una agricultura sostenible y rentable". 
El libro debe ser entregado a Diego Bolo. 
Saludos 
Pepe

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, diego bolo

----------


## rogerfernando

Es la covinacion de una producìon agricula rentable co la proteccìon del ambiente, que los profesionaleses lo han tomado para la sostenibilidad de la tierra.

----------


## diego bolo

Buenas noches, acabo de leer el mensaje del Dr. Benites y me menciona como ganador del libro, quisiera saber donde y cuando puedo pasar a recogerlo.
Y agradecer también al Dr. Benites por haber elegido mi respuesta. Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas noches, acabo de leer el mensaje del Dr. Benites y me menciona como ganador del libro, quisiera saber donde y cuando puedo pasar a recogerlo.
> Y agradecer también al Dr. Benites por haber elegido mi respuesta. Muchas gracias de antemano.

 Estimado Diego, efectivamente eres el ganador del concurso.... ¡Felicitaciones!  
Puedes pasar a recoger tu premio en Ca. Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima. Me confirmas qué día pasarías para entregártelo personalmente por favor. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que participaron, y en especial a nuestro amigo José Benites, por compartir su libro para hacer este interesante concurso. 
Saludos a todos y estén atentos a las novedades en AgroFórum.

----------


## diego bolo

Estaré yendo el viernes 12 de junio a las 9 de la mañana para que me entreguen el libro. Muchas gracias por la oportunidad. Saludos

----------


## diego bolo

disculpen, que recién les escriba pero tuve algunos percances en la universidad y no pude ir hoy. Así que por favor no se si podría acercarme el día lunes, para recoger el libro, a la misma hora. Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> disculpen, que recién les escriba pero tuve algunos percances en la universidad y no pude ir hoy. Así que por favor no se si podría acercarme el día lunes, para recoger el libro, a la misma hora. Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos

 No hay problema Diego, el lunes voy a estar acá todo el día. Te espero para entregarte tu premio. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Cumplimos con la entrega del premio al ganador del concurso!  :First:   2015-07-10 10.16.25.jpg 2015-07-10 10.16.33.jpg

----------


## carlos.1

es una forma de agricultura que ayuda a preservar el suelo y evitar que este se degrade en los procesos de uso , este modelo se adapta de acuerdo al tipo de suelo y lugar donde este se encuentra , sus practicas influyen también de acuerdo a la cultura agraria de la región .

----------

